# Arctic Cat ATV



## moodman (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm in the market for a used ATV 4x4. I've run across a few Artic Cat's & was wondering if you or someone you know owns one & what you think about them? The one that caught my eye is a 650. I appreciate any & all
input be it good or bad!!
Thanks Guys!!


----------



## catman04 (Jan 20, 2009)

I have a 2004 arctic cat 500 that does everything I need it to do with no problems what so ever; VERY pleased with it!


----------



## MUDDY4LIFE (Apr 13, 2001)

The 650 AC is a pretty nice ATV IMO..LOTS of low end grunt and unbelievable ground clearance..You could go to atvconnection.com for lots more info on this model.

One the downside? Artic Cats dont hold their resale value as well as some of the other major brand ATVs on the market. But in todays downed economy, I dont think any of them hold their market value to well..

Good Luck.


----------



## grizzlyadams73 (Jul 13, 2003)

i have a 07 650 h1 happy with it so far. the ride is really good compared to the grizzly i have. the only problem i had was the battery is to small for the bike. when ice fishing during below zero temps the bike will not start. put a real battery in it and it has been fine


----------



## moodman (Feb 23, 2005)

Thanks for the input guys. I've been reading that they do have
a hard time starting when it's cold out. The one I'm looking at
is the V2 650 with the Kawasaki motor. I don't know much about
these motors. Do any of you have any info on the Kaw motor?
Thanks Again!!


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

moodman said:


> Thanks for the input guys. I've been reading that they do have
> a hard time starting when it's cold out. The one I'm looking at
> is the V2 650 with the Kawasaki motor. I don't know much about
> these motors. Do any of you have any info on the Kaw motor?
> Thanks Again!!



I have that motor in my 05 Kaw Brute Force. It's a great motor with a lot of aftermarket support. It's been in the Kaw lineup since the Prairie line was started. Mine is carbed like that one....it's one cold blooded SOB!!! It starts just fine, but takes a while to warm up. Thats the only negative I can think of. In my lighter straight axle BF, the thing is an animal and will run with and out run some of the bigger cc machines. In that AC it will be all the motor you need for trails, mud, and work.


----------



## grizzlyadams73 (Jul 13, 2003)

mine has the h1 cat motor. there are alot of people complain about them being cold blooded but mine is fine after changing the battery out. was kinda leary with the auto choke and the primer being buried in the engine compartment but no problems


----------



## catman04 (Jan 20, 2009)

I put a gell cell battery in my cat, last winter we were up in Leota temperature was -4 farenheight, quad sat outside all night and fired right up in the morning.


----------



## grizzlyadams73 (Jul 13, 2003)

theres been mornings when we are fishing lake superior that it is -20f below when we head out and no problems


----------



## mcanes1 (Jan 22, 2003)

moodman said:


> Thanks for the input guys. I've been reading that they do have
> a hard time starting when it's cold out. The one I'm looking at
> is the V2 650 with the Kawasaki motor. I don't know much about
> these motors. Do any of you have any info on the Kaw motor?
> Thanks Again!!



I have one. Tons of power, ground clearance is a definite plus. I've had it out in -temps, without any issues. If it's windy, I park it behind my shanty. Mines a 2006, and I'm on my 3rd battery. On my second battery I screwed it up. But, the original battery didn't last long. This time I'm keeping a trickle charger on it. Like it was mentioned earlier, make sure you use a big battery.


----------



## Jnamo (Apr 14, 2006)

I have both a suzuki and an Arctic Cat. The cat is a 04' 400 4x4 with no troubles at all. I have only bought 1 battery for it, but I take my batteries out when not in use for 1 month and charge them. I believe mine has a suzuki motor (which is great!). 

Kawasaki makes great motors too, I wouldn't be concearned one bit about the motor. 

Cat's typically have the best ground clearance and the biggest gas tanks in their class which is a good thing! 

Good Luck and have fun!


----------

